

A complaint about the occupy protests - peterwwillis
http://pastebin.com/cH5612H3

======
russell
A well reasoned argument -- for those who caused this mess. The 99% are
pissed. They want the corruption stopped. They dont want "fixes" that transfer
more wealth to the rich, e.g. Cain's 9 9 9 tax reform. They want a Congress
that is responsive to the needs of the populace. Insisting on a "plan" greatly
reduces the effectiveness of the protests.

